# Flounder



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

How do you like to fry them?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Whole. Scale him, chop the head off, wash good and dry, score 1-1.5" lines across him, bread and drop him in the grease. Yum. Much better flounder taste than fried fillets, IMO. Only bones you have to watch out for are the fins and they pull right out no problem.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Me, it depends on my mood. Sometimes I will saute them in clarified butter, chives, and shallots or onions. Or, I will deep fry them and put lemon pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and fresh herbs. I put all of the ingredients in the bread crumbs.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Fillet and cut skin from fish. Cut your fillets into proper portions to fit into whatever pan you're using. Crack three eggs into a bowl or bag, beat well, add _x_ amount of your favorite hot sauce to the beat eggs(don't over do it ). In another bowl or bag, mix 50/50 flour and corn meal, along with two or three tablespoons of your favorite spice blend. Take 1-2 tablespoons of butter, and slap it into whatever frying pan you are going to use. Heat over medium-medium high heat until the butter is bubbling(kind of shake the pan every so often to keep the butter from burning). While the butter is heating up, dip the fish fillets into the egg/hot sauce, then coat with your flour/corn meal/spice mix... Back to the egg and coat again. After that, take the coated fish and drop it into the butter!! Give it maybe 2-5 minutes per side, depending on the thickness of your fillets. Whether it be in the pan or on the grill, sometimes people like to jump the gun and try to scrape the fish up with a spatula. You shouldn't have to do that. Give it a couple minutes, and you should be able to gently "shake" the pan and the fish will slide freely. I usually do all my fish on the grill, but the flounder will come out good this way in the pan.:fishing:

I like to saute up some sweet onion in the butter before I saute the fish.


----------

